# Tiffany earrings



## ninaxmac (Feb 2, 2009)

I am looking into buying a pair of these "Please Return to Tiffany & Co" heart earrings (link below), but had a few questions. The mini ones are $100 and the larger ones are $175, so with the help I may get I can maybe save some money. I have seen the larger ones on someone else's ears and they are a bit large for my liking. My question is about how much smaller are the mini ones compared to the larger ones? Also how well do these earrings hold up?

Tiffany & Co. | Item | Return to Tiffanyâ„¢ mini heart tag earrings in sterling silver. | United States


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not sure about the size comparison but I do like the mini version a lot.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I am not sure about the size comparison but I do like the mini version a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have the mini ones? I just feel like the big ones are a bit to flashy, like "look at me I'm wearing Tiffany's"


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Do you have the mini ones? I just feel like the big ones are a bit to flashy, like "look at me I'm wearing Tiffany's"_

 
I don't have them but I've seen both of them on two friends of mine: both are very cute but in my opinion and as you said, the big ones are a little bit flashy and a little bit "look at my Tiffany-brand earrings". The little version is glamorous as well but way more elegant.
I have the same opinion on everything from return to tiffany, since they are already showy jewels the smaller they are the better they look. This is the reason why I choose the simple heart tag choker over the heart tag toggle for my graduation present: they already have written tiffany on them, they already are a bit flashy and made of very sparkling silver, let's choose the simplest out of them and let's be glamourus with elegance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus they're cheaper, so you'll have more money to spend in your MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XDDD


----------



## MadameXK (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you'll be happier with the smaller ones; as said already, the bigger ones are flashy and very "look at me with Tiffany's omg." I've found that my Tiffany's jewelry has held up very well... the silver really is top notch quality and as long as you don't abuse them (and make sure to clean them regularly) they should stay pristine.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 3, 2009)

My Tiffany's silver charms are of amazing quality. I know people say you can get sterling silver jewelry so much cheaper but it is not at all the same. This is also something that is a no brainer for my husband at gift time. I too like the smaller ones much better.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_My Tiffany's silver charms are of amazing quality. I know people say you can get sterling silver jewelry so much cheaper but it is not at all the same._

 
This is so true! I still think that they are a bit too expensive for silver jewelry (my choker costs 300 euros in Italy, which is almost 400 dollars...) but they really are made of an amazing sterling silver and, as long as you take care of them (but no so much though, i wash my choker about once a month), they will shine forever. It is such a beautiful material!


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

I have both earrings, and the ring.  

Now ... the ring is amazing, and solid.  In the past few years it has very few scratches.  

I got the large earrings first, and they really were too flashy, so I got the smaller ones.  However, I found both sizes of the earrings to be way worse quality than the ring.  The posts on both sets are fairly week, and are not attached to the hearts very well.  I've worn both sets about a dozen times combined, and both are crap.  

Thinking about selling them on eBay.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

I got both the Return To Tiffany heart tag toggle bracelet and necklace from my BF last year. I found the toggle necklace a bit too flashy that's why I don't wear it often. 

If you don't like to anything that is flashy, I say go for the mini ones. They're very cute!


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer the mini ones, they're cute and classy without being horridly obvious. However, I think it really depends on you. I personally have a really hard time pulling large jewelry off, as I am rather small [ tall, but still small boned i guess? ]. They'll let you look at both when you go to buy them!


----------

